
Let's win together Virgin #VOOM and contribute to a better society - Transformify
https://www.vmbvoom.com/pitches/jobs-without-borders
======
Transformify
We are so excited ! Transformify is taking part in Virgin #VOOM, UK and
Ireland's most valuable competition.

Why is This Competition so Important for Us?

The participation in Virgin #VOOM will increase the public interest in the
social cause of Transformify. More businesses will be interested in
transforming regular jobs into remote jobs and more people who need a job will
get a remote job.

Ready to #VOOM? Vote for Transformify by clicking below:
[https://www.vmbvoom.com/pitches/jobs-without-
borders](https://www.vmbvoom.com/pitches/jobs-without-borders)

